# Playback of multiple recordings



## darkcyber (Mar 17, 2005)

Please make it to where we can select multiple recordings and play them back to back. We have a lot of children shows recorded and we have to select and play one each time...gets annoying.


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

I was just going to make a post about this. Basically, I'd like to see a "QUEUE SHOW" feature, where in additon to "Play", there'd be an option "Add to Queue". The Queue would play in sequential order.

If TiVo really wanted to go crazy, they could create a few options in the "Now Playing" area, like "Randomize Queue".

I'd also like the ability to batch delete shows. But I think both of these might be available with some TiVo hacks...just upgraded my 40-hour to a 320gb HDD, so now with "up to" 363 hours (actually, it's 103 hours 16 minutes at best Quality), I'll have a lot of stuff on there.


----------



## rkilgore (Oct 18, 2009)

Yup, came to post the same thing. Bump!

This would also make your music playing interface a little more useful. That's another feedback though. Please replace your music playing UI. It sucks.


----------



## newskilz (Jul 11, 2008)

It must be near the end of October, an old thread has awakened!!!! 

Well you can get sort of what you are asking for, but you have to upgrade to an HD model to get it.  I know that doesn't help you any, I know I'd like even what the HD models have on my S1 too when it comes to having folders for the shows and you can play the whole folder oldest recording first. Anyhew...... I know this doesn't help with your current boxes.


----------

